# In Batch-datei Parameter übergeben



## Angelika_25 (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage an euch:

Wisst ihr wie ich einen Parameter festlege und dann übergebe?
Ich möchte, dass man nur 2000 oder 2001 eingeben kann und das die Eingabe dann übergeben wird.

Ich habe es so gemacht, doch es funktioniert leider nicht:


```
set /p Jahr=%1

rem echo Pruefung. Jahr ist:
rem set Jahr

if "%Jahr%"=="2000" GOTO Month
if "%Jahr%"=="2001" GOTO Month
GOTO Year

Jahr
  
pause
```
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
Danke + Gruß


----------

